# Lot Lizards



## soodoenim

So, we've all had to have met one in our travels; does anyone have any stories worth sharing? My buddy and I are getting ready to go out gathering footage on a new documentary, and are curious to know other folks' experiences.
Peace and Love,
Dan


----------



## wildboy860

what the fuck is a lot lizard? please clue us in!


----------



## soodoenim

A lot lizard is a slang term used mostly by truckers, for truckstop prostitutes.


----------



## marc

one of my friends got picked up hitchhikin by a lotlizard and everynight the lotlizard would go off and do her thing and come back with a bunch ofmoney and get my friend really wasted and got her hotel rooms the whole time they were ridin together


----------



## hg14

i don't think people on here are prostitutes, but....


----------



## sprout

Yeah, I am confused by the fact that you think everyone who has traveled has met a lot lizzard. I most certainly have not met one.


----------



## hg14

yep that is what I was thinking too


----------



## stove

I've met a few lot lizards in my travels, but most of the stories they share are their to tell...can't really do justice second hand. good luck though.


----------



## Monkeywrench

Stove beat me to it. I've certainly met my share of bat-shit crazy prostitutes--but I didn't have any idea that they were referred to as "lot lizards".


----------



## soodoenim

It seems there's been some miscommunication here; I'm not under the impression that 'everyone who travels' has met a lot lizard, I just thought that this particular cross-section of inter-web communication represents a different experience of traveling . . . notwithstanding the fact that this is the particular forum for discussing hitchhiking--a group that I did assume had met lot lizards, just as I assume we've (hitchhikers) mostly met some truckers too. That being said, I was just curious to hear people's stories. No snark intended.
Peace and Love,
Dan


----------



## bote

it´s a pretty common term, and anyone hanging around truckstops will meet one eventually, so I don´t think you´re out of line

seen a few variations of this sticker, usually I take it as kind of a good sign that the driver just wants to do their thing, get some sleep and not be total sleazebags, so probably a good ride:

http://images1.cafepress.com/product/68054351v2_480x480_Front.jpg


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

In nola me and a few kids got offered b/j's for 20 bucks...there was 4 of us..we said no, but I ended up giving her 5 bucks cuz if she was that desperate I figured what the hell...plus i was wasted


----------



## dirtyfacedan

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> In nola me and a few kids got offered b/j's for 20 bucks...there was 4 of us..we said no, but I ended up giving her 5 bucks cuz if she was that desperate I figured what the hell...plus i was wasted



Giving yer hard made cash to a working girl? For most women, it's a way of life, the only way they know how to make money, and giving them 5 bucks won't change a thing. Sure, the 5er might be taken, but it won't stop most girls from doing tricks. That "donation" might be met with hostility, some working girls don't feel like they are charity cases, and work hard for their money. No easy money for these women , and boys as well. I met a tranny in Edmonton that worked out of truck stops, and actually did OK. The biz has a lot of risks, from simply just getting ripped of, or worse, getting beat up. Then there is the all to common murder, often shrugged aside by an intolerant, selfish society . For some of these girls, 90% or so, drug addiction plays a part, and for others...it's just a way to make money. Pulling in 500-600 a night for some girls is normal, and no job in a mans world could let them make that kind of dough. Anyways, ya... I have met a few lot lizards, I'm the son of one.


----------



## soodoenim

Thanks for your comments folks. Just as an update: we will be leaving New York City on January 12th and hitchhiking to Atlanta, and then to Ontario, California where we'll be living out of a hotel room (unless we can find a couch to surf) and filming for a month. Our goal is to share the stories of these folks whose very presence goes unnoticed by the majority of America, and whose lives, as DirtyFaceDan has shared with us, are undervalued when they're not completely disregarded.


----------



## bote

what are you talking about? don´t think I want to know actually


----------



## soodoenim

Bote,
I'm not sure I understand your confusion, honestly. I'll give it a shot though: My buddy got a film grant based on an idea he had to do a documentary style film about Lot Lizards, or as has been explained above, Truckstop Prostitutes. He's already been around the country once filming, and this current trip we are about to embark is an attempt to film intensively at, what we've heard, is the single largest site of truckstop prostitution in America.

The reason why I'm posting about this on STP is that, frankly, I love web-forums, and STP has become one of my favorites (as a long-time and well-traveled hitchhiker). I thought that the opportunity to confer with other Hitchhikers might allow me to get some other people's stories regarding the subject, as well as maybe setting up some other shoots. 

I hope that answers your vague question.
Peace and Love,
Dan


----------



## bote

missed you on the chat earlier, sorry. I guess in a general way I have a negative bias against researching documentary projects, most of the ones I´ve come across seem to be undertaken with very specific goals that tend to undermine what I see as the true value of documentary filmmaking: presenting something without subverting its meaning to fit a personal agenda, no matter how well-meaning the message or whatever.

I´m not suggesting your project won´t be good, it might even be something that I would really enjoy watching, but I can´t help thinking that good art comes from people creating in the likeness of what they know as opposed to intellectualising a temporary interest and just doing the legwork necessary to knowing the subject better than the viewer. And experience has taught me expect the latter when people with grants come around. I am given to generalising, yes

Not saying you should care or agree, the long response is out of respect (which my other post was a little lacking in).

Funny, I just remembered a crazy tweaker who picked me up in a stolen prelude one time on his way to Ontario to suck some dick. It was a wild ride and after we´d hit up peep shows and attempted to con fast food places, I escaped while he was breaking into hotel rooms. You shouldn´t have any trouble finding stories over that way.


----------



## soodoenim

Bote,
Thanks for your post. I just want to say--not to overemphasize one part of what you said and diminish the others--but I have spent two years of straight hitchhiking around the country (and have been hitching on and off for about 6 years), and have crossed it 8 times now, and have been across Canada once. Not to say that I need to build my credibility or anything, but just to offer that this isn't about some abstract interest. 

Also, I appreciate you offering that you find the best documentaries attempt to shed the ego of the documentarians in order to fully and accurately represent the subject so far as the medium allows. That's what we're trying to do. My own personal bias as far as this subject is concerned is in regards to its relevancy. I feel that trucker culture is far more relevant to the vast majority of Americans than they'd like to admit. All of what goes on at these truckstops has to do with getting, amongst other things, food onto the tables of everyday people. In that sense, my hope is to have people look at this and realize how relevant to their daily existence this actually is. In my mind, the prostitute giving a blowjob to a trucker while he transports bell peppers across the country from Mexico to New York is no less an important part of the process of bringing those bell peppers to the table than is the migrant worker, the trucker, or the restaurateur. It's not exactly the system I want, it's just the one that we have, and I think it's important for folks to stare the truth in the face.
Peace and Love,
Dan 

P.S. Thanks for your story, too.


----------



## pumpjack

how is a blowjob relevent to the transit of goods?


----------



## wildboy860

pumpjack said:


> how is a blowjob relevent to the transit of goods?



it relieves they're load so they can drive easier dealing with the stresses of the road


----------



## atomicpunk

as a former truck driver i can tell you this much. lot lizards are a pain in the ass. try getting to sleep at nite after driving 12-14 hours and having them bang on your door the moment you just start to nod off.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

This thread gives me a headache.


----------



## soodoenim

It looks like you're not the only one.


----------



## soodoenim

So, the financing is secure, and so is the rideshare out to California. We're going to stop at multiple locations along the way--Arlington, Virginia; Atlanta, Georgia; Dallas, Texas; El Paso, Texas; Tuscon, Arizona--on our way out to the truckstops in Los Angeles at Ontario, California. It certainly is going to be a different kind of project than I have ever been involved with, and I encourage you to follow us on www.lotlizardmovie.com and monitor our blog for updates. We appreciate any comments you can pitch our way on the blog, and also any advice or feedback.

Peace and Love,
Dan


----------



## nobo

so i just watched the preview for this movie on the website and i gotta say it doesnt look anything like i expected it to....in a good way! it seems like it's more of a documentary about a couple subcultures rather than just straight up interviewing prostitutes and truckers. nice job so far.


----------



## Rash L

- no comment-


----------



## soodoenim

Nobo,
Thanks for the encouragement. If we have time while we're filming, we'll digitize and post some of what we film. Most likely, we'll just be posting audio and photos with the blog entries, but keep checking the blog and posting comments.
Peace and Love,
Dan


----------



## soodoenim

lotlizardmovie.blogspot.com

So, we've made it across the country to Tucson, and will be in Ontario (in Los Angeles) in a day or two. This will signal the most crucial part of the filming, and I encourage you all to keep checking the blog for updates.

Peace and Love
Dan


----------



## 0ddity

Awesome stuff. Look forward to seeing the completed film. Good luck to you!


----------



## veggieguy12

Eh, I would give such a film a chance.
Incidentally, I have not met any such hustler, but I really don't hit-up truck stops for rides, as most of my rides have not been from truckers, and when I have been at Flyin J or Travel America or whatever, the truckers pass me up or turn me down on personal appeals I make.
I only just recently heard the term "lot lizards" a week ago when a dumbass trucker picked me up going to Jacksonville FL from E of Tallahassee. For what it's worth, I had passed on this thread plenty of times when I didn't know the meaning of the title.


----------



## MiztressWinter

The advantage of getting a ride from a trucker is that you can (obviously) most of the time get further distance than as opposed to a ride from a regular vehicle (but not always true). I have gotten major distance on the rode riding with truckers. I have met some really cool ones....and some horrible ones as well. It's just like with ANY ride when you're hitching. 

Never met a lot lizard. I will tell you....those chicks make it hard for a travelin gal to get a ride! Many times I have approached a trucker for a ride and been told (before I could open my mouth) that they weren't interested in a *good time*. Ummm...good thing cuz I wasn't either? lol


----------



## travelingfisher

latest update: these lot lizards are starting to go by the name of "commercial company" over the CB radio and stuff. I'm sure this title allows them a more professional approach rather than lot lizard as this term refers to the girl being a lizard hopping from truck to truck in the lot making it a less desirable thought when you're getting blown off from these working gals.


----------



## soodoenim

To be clear, the term Lot Lizard isn't exactly nuanced or subtle, and it is fairly offensive to many of the girls and guys out there. It's actually a term (like commercial company, used often just as 'commercial' over the CB) used as slang for a sex-worker or prostitute. My latest approach, when we get to a new truck stop, has been to just ask on the CB, "Has anyone seen my sister?"

Peace and Love,
Dan


----------



## JayJayOnTheFly

lmfao!! i met one back along time ago when i was on the road in my granpas big truck i was like 14 and she tried to kidnap me and give me crack
i was all i like weeed and shes all i got crack i was all like mehh im good she wass all like come on get in the car and smoke sum crack i was like wtf kidnapppeerr lot lizard this was in NM lol


----------



## DavieJones

Ive had the privilege of meeting a lot lizard pimp, whoreing out his wife for 20 dollars a fuck. He wrote the book on pimpology, actually. 

His name was james and he gave me a ride 200 miles on his way to Vegas for that real scrilla in the whore game. Dude never slept being a marine vet (sleep is for bums hed proclaim) and the entire ride we stoped at every adult book store looking for a glory hole, every truckstop, and every casino in an attempt to make that dollar. "If it dont make money it dont make sense" and he really meant it; at a Loves i saw his wife suck and fuck 500+ bills walking up and down those rows of trucks. Dude didnt even have to pimp his wife he had this skinny Japanese guy do it for him and hed keep all the profit. And spend it all on dumb shit like daytona 500 hats and monster energy drinks. He even sent out on the CB to all the lizards "young buck in need of good company, 20 bucks" gonna pay for me to get head, and when there was no reply he tried to get his wife to get on his knees and give me some real good lovin. Eh, nah. I weasled my way outta that one. As soon as the motherfucker started saying he was the messiah i was out, walked away in casino parking lot.


----------



## stayhighlovelife

some of the realest and best people i have met are prostitutes.
i dont think that lot lizards make it harder for traveling girls to get rides though cause if you a trucker you know who the lot lizards are and what they want and you know who the hitch hikers are a pervs gonna try to get some from you if he wants it and being out on the road should have your creep radar working at its finest


----------



## Dmac

i worked at a motel by sapp brothers truckstop in iowa. we had a cb scanner and would listen to the lot lizzards calling trucks. interesting stuff, if you are ever at a truckstop at night and have a cb turn it on and listen for a while. the truckers would pull in and turn off the headlights but leave their running lights on. soon you'd see a girl walk up and the trucks antennas would start waving back and forth. soon they would stop, you'd hear the girl on the cb, then she would hop out and head to another truck with it's running lights on.


----------



## menu

haha. this shit was funny. especially the on kid thats pumped to see the finished verison of the lot lizard movie. doesnt sound like something I would want to really look into. Ive seen truck stop whores. meth is a hell of a drug.

Ill stick to crack heads in the city for my prostitute needs. haha


----------



## Diagaro

Also known on 19 as recreational reptiles good for a quick 20$ blow job {if you can talk em down from the typical 40$} when I have a vehicle I usually liken to the truck stops with a half assed CB for the simple fact that truckers are good for hours of laughs weather you are just sandbaggin {listening in without talking} or flat out trolling them to a rage! {also if your a little grungy shout out for an extra shower pass - they typically have ten's of em collected on there truck stop cards that they will gladly part with for nothing} they will never think the dude in the dark corner of the TA or flying J in the little four-wheel {non 18 wheeler} is pissing everybody off!
When the truck stop proses come around I usually get ghost cause they move fast and when the cops come lookin around they are lookin for four-wheelers with CB antennas {thats how thease reptiles announce there services in the bullpen} 
the cops find a car with a CB antenna after a report of a prostitute they WILL FUCK WITH THE OCCUPANTS! and hard core at that.
Also weather your hitching, driving or whatever never, NEVER as a female EVER go into the truckers parking area unless you are in a 18-wheeler you {or your female road dog} WILL immediately be labeled as a lot lizard and 19 will be a buzz with comments about ass, tittys and different ways to break her in two - no matter what she looks like
this will tip off the station agents and they WILL CALL THE COPS!
this is my fourtycents on lot lizards Happy travels folks.


----------



## ashel

i was traveling with group of people across us to florida form cali they only sleep in truck stops , i got to learn alot about lot lizards and how you can get labeled as one fast, fist any women who walk into " dog pen" as they call it the parking area for trucker who is not a trucker her self is label a lot lizards thay talk over c.bs when one come to there area, they go to far back areas where they can be seen by only truckers they will from truck to truck asking if they want a good time, blow job are the most popular because there quick, most truckers will not sex with because stds.

heres story of two girls that we saw going back there from our van,


we see two young girls must been around 18 or 19 asking for money around the gas station then went the truckers area we had CB on first thing we heard come over is " hey look at those two" and and trucker replied " tag team lot lizards" for next 5 mins we heard comments about there body they hours later and drove off in a car.


----------



## soodoenim

soodoenim said:


> So, we've all had to have met one in our travels; does anyone have any stories worth sharing? My buddy and I are getting ready to go out gathering footage on a new documentary, and are curious to know other folks' experiences.
> Peace and Love,
> Dan




I know it's been a long time since I first posted about this documentary, but I wanted to update folks here. The film is now available on Amazon. You can watch it here: 
I would be interested to hear what folks think!


----------



## notacarniegirl

I worked for a carnival for 15 years & your post caught my eye because I only ever heard the term used by carnies. They refer to the useless girls who hang around the carnival/fair, not working, and sleep with guys on the crew, (maybe for money, or just a place to crash, or sometimes even just for free rides-it's crazy,) as 'lot lizards'.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

When I was riding along with my boyfriend, we spotted a lizard or two, always in warmer climates, usually the desert. One of them even knocked on the window while I was hanging out with him in the cabin. He told her that his girlfriend was already in the truck with him. She scurried off pretty quick.
I kept my brother going for a good month or two sending him texts about how we were going lot lizard watching every night. He didn't know what the hell a lot lizard was, and I had him pretty confused. He thought it was some type of animal. Funny shit.
I have nothing against prostitutes, though. You never know someone's story, and everybody has to make money somehow.


----------

